# sound help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

does anyone have a good graveyard ambience song mine has gone missing and my new ones bad, also does anyone have a warped wedding march song and a bride speaking vows ?
please help !!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Use the search button to find what you are looking for. "Where can I find Graveyard soundscapes"? are the MOST repetitive. Take a look at my site for some killer soundscapes. I also have a twisted bridal march there also. Check the "music" folder.

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26

pass: hauntforum


----------

